# CineStrings SOLO Available Now!



## Cinesamples (Jun 7, 2016)

Here's a Sneak Peek at CineStrings SOLO. We're just days away from release. For more information go here: https://cinesamples.com/product/cinestrings-solo


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 7, 2016)

Very cool. Have to say i really like the tone and velocity expressive legato built in. Also great on fast passages, will be so nice to finally have this. 

(From website)
CineStrings SOLO features deeply sampled solo patches for:

Violin 1
Violin 2
Viola
Cello
Bass
Articulations include:

Neutral and espressivo sustains with smooth dynamic morphing
Neutral and espressivo seamless legatos
Spiccato @ 5-6xRR @ p through f
Staccato @ 2-4xRR @ p through f
Marcato @ 2-3xRR
Pizzicato @ 5xRR @ p through f
Extra Articulations include:

Violin 1, Violin 2, Viola - Short Spiccato @ 5xRR
Violin 2, Viola - Bartok Pizz @ 3xRR
Violin 1, Violin 2, Viola - Tremolos @ p to f


----------



## procreative (Jun 7, 2016)

I am a bit confused about the legato, to me the choices sound like Bow Change and Portamento but not Fingered.

Bow Change is not really Legato in the truest sense. Though it sounds great True Legato is where notes follow other notes without rebowing/breath.

Can you confirm if I have understood the walkthrough correctly as I can not hear fingered transitions?


----------



## MA-Simon (Jun 7, 2016)

No tremolo on Cello and Bass? 
But great sound!


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 7, 2016)

procreative said:


> I am a bit confused about the legato, to me the choices sound like Bow Change and Portamento but not Fingered.
> 
> Bow Change is not really Legato in the truest sense. Though it sounds great True Legato is where notes follow other notes without rebowing/breath.
> 
> Can you confirm if I have understood the walkthrough correctly as I can not hear fingered transitions?


Depends on if you're considering "legato" in the sampling sense or the musical sense.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 7, 2016)

ah ! I was expecting Bartok Pizz on Cello/Bass.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 7, 2016)

Hi,

Looking forward to the release of this Library, more demos would be very helpful, and cool. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 8, 2016)

I watched the video and it sounds good. The ensemble patches sounded very good.


----------



## midiman (Jun 8, 2016)

Beautiful library. Love the sound and playability. Looks like a very promising one. My only concern/question - Is it possible to use the more expressive vibrato notes in a row without the portamento leading into the each note? It seems like that would be a really important thing, so we are not limited to using those expressive vibrato notes only once in a while, as to avoid portamento on every notes which is not nice. What if we want to do a whole melodic passage in molto vib, but of course you don't want to use portamento in between each note? Just my 2 cents.. Would be nice to a patch, where you can choose to have molto vib notes but no slide into the note, so you can do a longer passage in molto vib, cause I really like the sound and tone of that vibrato, but not if it is glue to a slide leading into it on everynote. Thoughts?


----------



## procreative (Jun 8, 2016)

Its not clear in the walkthrough if the portamento is triggered just by velocity or the notes being joined. From what I can make out the mol to vibrato seems to be tied to the portamento. If that is the case its a strange choice, given that with solo strings you really need to be sparing with portamento unless you want the player to sound drunk!

With so many choices all of a sudden, I am finding the lack of fingered legato also odd as on listening to me it sounds a bit strange to hear every note played as a separate bow pass. It does not seem very virtuoso or professional to play that way.

For me this needs to have more vibrato choices and legato styles.

However to be fair the "other" upcoming titles also have holes in them with regard to vibrato and legato.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 8, 2016)

The portamento is triggered at higher velocity if u watch the walk through.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 8, 2016)

Eagerly waiting for demo music to decide...


----------



## procreative (Jun 8, 2016)

constaneum said:


> The portamento is triggered at higher velocity if u watch the walk through.



Yes I can see that but it seems the vibrato is tied to that. It appears to me that if you want to expressive vibrato it has to have portamento. Perhaps someone can confirm?

Usual dilemma 3 libraries one released on promo, one coming soon on promo and another (this one) with absolutely no price idea. To weight up properly features/price means either waiting until promos have gone and paying full price or taking a risk and buying one on promo without knowing what the other one might cost.

And that is without knowing fully about what is/is not possible.


----------



## constaneum (Jun 8, 2016)

Since it's seamless legato which i presume is the same as Tina Guo's library or might be an improved version, it's suppose to have expressive vibrato in it. Anyway, i'm also quite interested in the vibrato control as the walkthrough didn't really mention much on the non-vibrato to vibrato transition. So far the walkthrough video seems to show vibrato's existence after triggering the portamento like what you've said. It'll be unrealistic for every single note to go through portamento for the sake of vibrato.

Perhaps Cinesamples can tell us more on the vibrato control. Thanks !


----------



## procreative (Jun 8, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Depends on if you're considering "legato" in the sampling sense or the musical sense.



Well in the sense that every other sample library uses the term Legato to mean. Usually the type of Legato shown in the walkthrough is called Bow Change Legato. It sounds very similar to Embertone Bow Change.

Its very realistic and nice, however a solo violinist is very unlikely to switch Bow direction every note especially on faster passages. It will end up sounding like a fiddle player at an Irish Jig!!


----------



## midiman (Jun 8, 2016)

procreative said:


> Well in the sense that every other sample library uses the term Legato to mean. Usually the type of Legato shown in the walkthrough is called Bow Change Legato. It sounds very similar to Embertone Bow Change.
> 
> Its very realistic and nice, however a solo violinist is very unlikely to switch Bow direction every note especially on faster passages. It will end up sounding like a fiddle player at an Irish Jig!!



Exactly , for me it is a nice sound, but leans more towards a "fiddle" player than a classical lyrical sound. The vibrato on the standard notes comes in later into the note, and if you want to achieve a beautiful lyrical passage, you need the vibrato at the start. The notes with high velocity trigger that slide into a note that has a beautiful vibrato right at the start of the note, but having that slide attached to the note will stop us from using it in that more lyrical context I refer to, plus if sounds bad when you use a slide on every note of course. Would love to hear from Cinesamples about this topic. I don't mind not having control over vibrato, but I do believe it is necessary to have then another type of legato - a more lyrical one that can be used in softer emotional passages.
Again, I think the sound of the library is really beautiful, but I feel very limited by that fiddle-like quality, more associated with irish folk music. Unless the music demos will prove us wrong...


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 10, 2016)

@ midiman:

do you think this library is even worse sounding than the Spitfire Audio "Quartet" library?
I would appreciate your personal opinion because I cannot differ between them.


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 10, 2016)

O.K. I understand.... Thanks.


----------



## midiman (Jun 10, 2016)

lucky909091 said:


> @ midiman:
> 
> do you think this library is even worse sounding than the Spitfire Audio "Quartet" library?
> I would appreciate your personal opinion because I cannot differ between them.




Hello Lucky909091, In my opinion I think the sound quality and musicality of the Cinesamples Solo Strings is far better than the Spitfire Sacconi Quartet strings, in my humble opinion. I would not even hesitate between those two libraries. I thought the sound on the Spitfire one is very thin. The spitfire one might have more string techniques covered, but it sounds very thin-sounding to my ears. For melodic writing the Cinesamples Strings wins by far, again, in my opinion.
I think the Cinesamples Solo strings will be a wonderful library, but I do think strongly that it should offer at least one additional type of vibrato, for more lyrical beautiful passages. Ideally I would like one patch for softer lyrical passages, and another one for agitato molto vib passages, in addition to the main patch they showed on the video, which sounds nice, but I find it limiting as the high velocity notes trigger a beautiful type of vibrato but "baked with a slide into the note.
The only other library that I think provides an interesting alternative is the Strezov Solo Macabre Strings, which have also a beautiful and lyrical vibrato.
I also was not sold on the Berlin solo strings that came out recently.
I am between Cinesamples Solo strings and Strezov Macabre Solo Strings. It will depend on the price and weather Cinesamples will address and expand into more types of vibrato to lend itself to more different styles of expression, particularly more types of vibrato. 
I would love to see 3 patches in the cinestrings solo - 1 main patch (the one they already showed in the walkthough). a 2nd patch for soft lyrical passages, and a 3rd one for passionate, molto espress molto vib. I think the Tina Guo Solo Cello had the latter kind of sound - very passionate and expressive legato and vibrato.


----------



## Neifion (Jun 10, 2016)

What baffles me is why Mike would be okay with locking a vibrato style into a portamento, when he hates portamento! He opined that portamento should be used sparingly for effect (which I agree with), but why force us to use it just to get a specific vibrato?

No ill will meant here; love CineSamples and this library is sounding fantastic. Just a little confused as to the decision is all.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jun 10, 2016)

Neifion said:


> What baffles me is why Mike would be okay with locking a vibrato style into a portamento, when he hates portamento! He often opines that portamento should be used sparingly for effect (which I agree with), but why force us to use it just to get a specific vibrato?


To be used only at moments that call for heightened emotion?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jun 10, 2016)

Neifion said:


> What baffles me is why Mike would be okay with locking a vibrato style into a portamento, when he hates portamento! He opined that portamento should be used sparingly for effect (which I agree with), but why force us to use it just to get a specific vibrato?
> 
> No ill will meant here; love CineSamples and this library is sounding fantastic. Just a little confused as to the decision is all.


Was it confirmed that it's baked vibrato triggered by portamento? My purchase decision kind of hinges on the confirmation on that...


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anybody know the release window for this. OP said days away, but I don't know if it's 3 days or 300 days.


----------



## JoeBarlow (Jun 10, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Was it confirmed that it's baked vibrato triggered by portamento? My purchase decision kind of hinges on the confirmation on that...


From the looks of the articulation page, there are actually two types of legato.
https://cinesamples.com/img/productPhoto/image/d65cy492bedok9s7m6ly8a20q9j.png

I'm hoping this means that the portamento transitions aren't locked to the legato type (eg, if you just have the more expressive legato articulation, the portamento transitions shouldn't be affected).


----------



## Neifion (Jun 10, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> To be used only at moments that call for heightened emotion?



Yes, but I may not always want to portamento to get that molto vib. It'd be nice if we're not forced to use portamento every time we want it. Sometimes I may want to portamento into molto vib, and that's great. But not all the time (or even half the time, in my case!)




JoeBarlow said:


> From the looks of the articulation page, there are actually two types of legato.
> https://cinesamples.com/img/productPhoto/image/d65cy492bedok9s7m6ly8a20q9j.png
> 
> I'm hoping this means that the portamento transitions aren't locked to the legato type (eg, if you just have the more expressive legato articulation, the portamento transitions shouldn't be affected).



I believe the "Legato Esp" is the portamento, while the "Legato Alt" is the bow change (or vice versa). At least that's how I understand it. For instance, if you look at the velocity ranges, they're all taken up by those just those two.


----------



## procreative (Jun 10, 2016)

midiman said:


> I am between Cinesamples Solo strings and Strezov Macabre Solo Strings. It will depend on the price and weather Cinesamples will address and expand into more types of vibrato to lend itself to more different styles of expression, particularly more types of vibrato.



Make sure you are aware that Macabre has a limited range. Also it was played I believe on one string (its influenced by Saint Saens' Danse Macabre which is played on one string).

What you must consider is that Berlin is aimed at First Chair/Soloist within an orchestra, Sacconi is aimed at Chamber writing and CineStrings Solo is a Solo library. However in its current state I just feel its not there.

Its absolute madness to tie in Molto Vibrato with Portamento and the absence of fingered legato is equally baffling as to my ears Bow Change Legato is not Legato but a realistic representation of Up/Down Bowing.

No Soloist of any note would play every note on a new bowing especially on fast passages.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 10, 2016)

I noticed that the legato transions are all pretty hard. Especially on the Cello patch. I'd wish they'd be a bit softer and flowing


----------



## JoeBarlow (Jun 10, 2016)

Neifion said:


> I believe the "Legato Esp" is the portamento, while the "Legato Alt" is the bow change (or vice versa). At least that's how I understand it. For instance, if you look at the velocity ranges, they're all taken up by those just those two.


Yeah, it's hard to tell if that referring to the vibrato or legato transition (for example, Cinestrings has NVib, Vib and Esp patches which change the vibrato type). So the legato transition type might always be baked into velocity, and the vibrato may ALSO be selectable by velocity separately to allow the legato transition to act as a crossfade. 
Actually the more I type that out, the more complicated it sounds and the less likely I am that they have gone that route aha. Time will tell!


----------



## midiman (Jun 10, 2016)

procreative said:


> Make sure you are aware that Macabre has a limited range. Also it was played I believe on one string (its influenced by Saint Saens' Danse Macabre which is played on one string).
> 
> What you must consider is that Berlin is aimed at First Chair/Soloist within an orchestra, Sacconi is aimed at Chamber writing and CineStrings Solo is a Solo library. However in its current state I just feel its not there.
> 
> ...




Very good points. We need fingered legato, not just bow change. 
The Bohemian Violin sounds nice for long notes, but it does also not have fingered legato at the moment (they say they plan to add to it). 
Of all the libraries out there for solo strings Cinesamples is sounding good, but there is that baked portamento issue which is not good, and also that there is no fingered legato, in other words "real legato". As a matter of fact, I believe that bow change legato is in fact "detache", which actually means the opposite of legato. I understand that detache can be played in a connected way, but still it is not "legato". Real legato has got to be on one bow..

Look forward to hearing feedback from Cinesamples on the baked Portamento issue, and different legato types.


----------



## midiman (Jun 10, 2016)

DarkestShadow said:


> I noticed that the legato transions are all pretty hard. Especially on the Cello patch. I'd wish they'd be a bit softer and flowing



Yes I agree. Again, I think that is because they are bow change, or detache. It would be great to have a more legato patch, for those flowing passages you refer to.


----------



## TintoL (Jun 11, 2016)

I hope the molto vibrato is not baked to the portamento. That would be such a bad decision. And no fingered legato? That's crazy. It would be such a dissapointment after waiting so long.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 11, 2016)

Neifion said:


> What baffles me is why Mike would be okay with locking a vibrato style into a portamento, when he hates portamento! He opined that portamento should be used sparingly for effect (which I agree with), but why force us to use it just to get a specific vibrato?
> 
> No ill will meant here; love CineSamples and this library is sounding fantastic. Just a little confused as to the decision is all.


As the legato transitions are velocity mapped, you should be able to map the regular legato to the entire range.


----------



## procreative (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes thats true, but firstly it appears from the walkthrough that the regular legato has only a bow change style and the molto vibrato only plays on the portamento. I wish they would clear this up, I asked support but they were being very cryptic pre-release.


----------



## TimRideout (Jun 13, 2016)

So... the elephant in the room: WHEN is this available exactly?


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 13, 2016)

Hey guys, ah, yes, good 'ol VI-Control! Oh how we missed thee... 

Yes, there is vibrato control. It is controllable by CC#2. I just didn't have it in that walkthrough video. Apologies for any unintended heartache, stress, flipped tables, etc. 

I just finished the final walkthrough video today, which we will post shortly. A bit of a note about the legato discussion here: Our goal is to create instruments that simply sound realistic and are easy to use. Most of you all are primarily professional composers writing enormous amounts of music in a short period of time. So we approach everything from 'what will just sound great and get cues approved?" philosophy. We have no intention of recreating every possible articulation and style of playing. What we do want, is to get us the tools we all need to write great-sounding music, in a short time.

For the Tina Guo Solo Cello we applied a new (and highly time-consuming!) method of legato sampling that we think works incredibly well. The result is a legato that contains a bit of bow change in order to properly handle fast and slow lines equally well. We improved on this method and applied this same method across all 5 instruments for CineStrings SOLO, along with a new script that automatically adapts legato speed and intensity based on your keyboard performance, in realtime. We believe the result has created some of the most playable and realistic SOLO strings out there.

We've been doing this sampling thing for a while now! At the end of the day, we all just want our cues approved. CineStrings SOLO can help with that. 

Thanks guys, I'll try my best to keep up here, but traveling the next couple of weeks with family.

Michael Patti
www.cinesamples.com


----------



## Cinesamples (Jun 13, 2016)

We are uploading to the NI server for encoding TODAY. It's going up as soon as we get it back. They are quite speedy lately, we've been pleased with that.

M


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 13, 2016)

Great! Thanks for the update, Mike. Sounds perfect.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 13, 2016)

Really looking forward to this release.


----------



## procreative (Jun 14, 2016)

Its pros and cons with regard to the Legato. 

I can see how on fast runs bow change will sound clear and tight, however in the context of an orchestral soloist to me it sounds odd for a soloist to play that way all the time. Unless you like folk music.

Its just not the way most of them would play. Maybe it is not being explained right but from what I have heard so far its still a bit lacking to me.


----------



## midiman (Jun 14, 2016)

procreative said:


> Its pros and cons with regard to the Legato.
> 
> I can see how on fast runs bow change will sound clear and tight, however in the context of an orchestral soloist to me it sounds odd for a soloist to play that way all the time. Unless you like folk music.
> 
> Its just not the way most of them would play. Maybe it is not being explained right but from what I have heard so far its still a bit lacking to me.



I agree with Procreative. I think this issue needs to be addressed. The bow change is basically detache. Even if it is played very connected or not it is still detache, and when playing slow passages it will lend it self better to folk-irish like music. I think a library for solo strings should really have both detache, and real legato (on same bow).

If this is not in the library, then I would encourage strongly an update to the library at some point.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 14, 2016)

midiman said:


> when playing slow passages it will lend it self better to folk-irish like music.



In actual fact, I think, the issue procreative is concerned about is the possibility of bow change on fast passages, not slow. In fact, the slower you play the more bow you use so there is the greater likelihood of need to change bows.


----------



## midiman (Jun 14, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> In actual fact, I think, the issue procreative is concerned about is the possibility of bow change on fast passages, not slow. In fact, the slower you play the more bow you use so there is the greater likelihood of need to change bows.



prodigalson, not really. Slower software passages tend to use less bow as they are softer. It is very likely that they would be played on longer bows. Think of a context of a piece like Shindlers List - It is not played in a One-Bow-Per-Note way, but instead one bow for several notes. See here this link - The violin is playing 4 notes per one bow...


----------



## procreative (Jun 14, 2016)

Exactly!

Either way a violinist might choose a bowing style for effect. Bow change is something you would hear used for a specific impact and is a valid tool, often for dramatic effect. But using it all the time is surely not the norm.

And the bow change used is quite a pronounced effect, in reality most pro players do everything possible to mask the bow change.

I do not think the speed makes any difference as to which technique is used.

If you were going for a Paganini style demented virtuoso performance you might use blow change throughout.


----------



## rottoy (Jun 14, 2016)

Perhaps a Time Machine tweak to all the legato groups to alter the speed of the portamento transitions might be of use?


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 14, 2016)

procreative said:


> Exactly!
> 
> Either way a violinist might choose a bowing style for effect. Bow change is something you would hear used for a specific impact and is a valid tool, often for dramatic effect. But using it all the time is surely not the norm.
> 
> ...



Right. Of course, the softer one plays of course the less bow one uses but if you are playing loudly and slowly you're going to use more bow and change bows more often regardless of absolute speed. That being said if you were to play very quick passages with bow changes on every note THAT would lead to the "fiddling" style of playing. 

I was addressing the point made earlier that bow change on slow passages would sound like traditional Irish fiddling when in reality that effect is more pronounced when changing bows often on faster passages.


----------



## midiman (Jun 15, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> I was addressing the point made earlier that bow change on slow passages would sound like traditional Irish fiddling when in reality that effect is more pronounced when changing bows often on faster passages.



prodigalson, I don't agree that the effect is more of less pronounced on faster passages. Like procreative said "I do not think the speed makes any difference as to which technique is used."

Slow lyrical/emotional passages are just as pronounced. Image the theme of Shindlers List played with a bow per note. It loses a lot of its emotional expressive quality.


----------



## prodigalson (Jun 15, 2016)

midiman said:


> prodigalson, I don't agree that the effect is more of less pronounced on faster passages. Like procreative said "I do not think the speed makes any difference as to which technique is used."
> 
> Slow lyrical/emotional passages are just as pronounced. Image the theme of Shindlers List played with a bow per note. It loses a lot of its emotional expressive quality.



I think maybe we're talking about two different things. Or at least have different conceptions about the defining characteristics of the "folk/irish" fiddling style. I'm agreeing that, in general, dynamic is far more of a factor in determining how much bow is used. However, what I'm simply saying is that when it comes to "irish/folk" fiddling it is the quick use of bow changes on fast passages that defines that style more than on slow passages.

Check out this video:


----------



## midiman (Jun 15, 2016)

prodigalson said:


> I think maybe we're talking about two different things. Or at least have different conceptions about the defining characteristics of the "folk/irish" fiddling style. I'm agreeing that, in general, dynamic is far more of a factor in determining how much bow is used. However, what I'm simply saying is that when it comes to "irish/folk" fiddling it is the quick use of bow changes on fast passages that defines that style more than on slow passages.
> 
> Check out this video:





Can you give a youtube example of a slow expressive/lyrical melody alla Shindlers List, that is played all on different bows? I really can't think of one. I still think, like procreative, that it is equally important to have real legato on same bow, regardless of speed of playing.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 17, 2016)

Now I know why Mike doesn't come around here often.  i think the concern for legato and control over bow change has been noted.


----------



## krops (Jun 19, 2016)

I hope they'll just release this library already; I've got a lot of purchases put on hold until I know the price of CSS...


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 20, 2016)

Looking forward to see this library released soon. I'm guessing this week !


----------



## artinro (Jun 20, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Looking forward to see this library released soon. I'm guessing this week !



Hope so! Any word from the fine folks at NI encoding, Cinesamples?


----------



## constaneum (Jun 20, 2016)

They've been rather quiet since their last update on Facebook on 8th June that "it'll be released very soon. Just days away" but it's been two weeks plus already. Sooo eager for the release!!


----------



## artinro (Jun 20, 2016)

constaneum said:


> They've been rather quiet since their last update on Facebook on 8th June that "it'll be released very soon. Just days away" but it's been two weeks plus already. Sooo eager for the release!!



I think they are just waiting on NI to finish encoding at this point. Mike posted last Monday that the library will be released as soon as they get it back. So, hopefully soon!


----------



## phil_wc (Jun 21, 2016)

CS website is maintenance now. Oh I'm very excited.

Edit: not yet.  it's summer sale


----------



## Haakond (Jun 25, 2016)

Their website has been updated, but not with demos yet!

https://cinesamples.com/product/cinestrings-solo


----------



## constaneum (Jun 25, 2016)

Looks like they might be targeting July's release instead.


----------



## muziksculp (Jun 25, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Looks like they might be targeting July's release instead.



I wonder why they are delaying the release ? i.e. July ?


----------



## artinro (Jun 28, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> I wonder why they are delaying the release ? i.e. July ?



The last I heard (a couple of weeks ago) it was out with Native Instruments already. I think, at this point, Cinesamples are ready to release but just waiting on NI.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Jun 28, 2016)

artinro said:


> The last I heard (a couple of weeks ago) it was out with Native Instruments already. I think, at this point, Cinesamples are ready to release but just waiting on NI.


Posted to Cinesamples facebook yesterday:
Like · Reply · 1 · Yesterday at 3:39pm



cinesamples  It's in NI's hands. As soon as they send it back, it'll be on the site.

Unlike · Reply · 10 · Yesterday at 3:55pm


----------



## John57 (Jul 1, 2016)

I wonder what the price is going to be for this set?


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 1, 2016)

- Sacconi Quartet comes out -> "Hm, better wait for BST First Chairs so I can make an informed decision!"
- BST First Chairs come out -> "Well, better wait for CineStrings SOLO so I can make an informed decision..."
- CineStrings SOLO is about to come out -> "...Cinematic Studio Solo Strings... Really???" *Sigh of resignation*

Guess I'm never going to get my hands on new solo strings...


----------



## artinro (Jul 1, 2016)

CineSamples said:


> We are uploading to the NI server for encoding TODAY. It's going up as soon as we get it back. They are quite speedy lately, we've been pleased with that.
> 
> M



Agreed! I was sure hoping this would be the week! I think Mike may have jinxed it, though, by saying NI encoding have been fast lately


----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 1, 2016)

NI are Germans, and Germany plays the Euro cup in soccer. No German is able to work under such circumstances! I bet that if they loose tomorrow, NI will do the encoding on Sunday and the strings will be available Monday  But if Germany wins.......


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 1, 2016)

chrysshawk said:


> NI are Germans, and Germany plays the Euro cup in soccer. No German is able to work under such circumstances! I bet that if they loose tomorrow, NI will do the encoding on Sunday and the strings will be available Monday  But if Germany wins.......



Well let's see how we play in the European *Football* Championship? 
I bet Iceland make the French extremely unhappy on Sunday.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 1, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Well let's see how we play in the European *Football* Championship?
> I bet Iceland make the French extremely unhappy on Sunday.


Iceland is going to win it all.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 1, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> Iceland is going to win it all.


As an American, I had a near embarrassing moment this past Moday while teaching private lessons. The family who are from Switzerland opened the door all excited saying, "Iceland beat England! It's the greatest sports upset ever!!!" And in my head I was thinking, "Did the summer Olympics start, and I forgot?" I secretly figured out they were talking about soccer when I asked them what was the final score.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 1, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> As an American, I had a near embarrassing moment this past Moday while teaching private lessons. The family who are from Switzerland opened the door all excited saying, "Iceland beat England! It's the greatest sports upset ever!!!" And in my head I was thinking, "Did the summer Olympics start, and I forgot?" I secretly figured out they were talking about soccer when I asked them what was the final score.



As an US Boy you are meeting expectations)


----------



## Rodney Money (Jul 1, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> As an US Boy you are meeting expectations)


Exactly.


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 1, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Exactly.


And what an upset it was... It's like the equivalent of me beating out Thomas Newman for the next Bond gig. The English team (and all of England for that matter) must feel awful. I blame Brexit.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 1, 2016)

Well, it is the European cup. So it's logical that Britain got sent home...


----------



## rottoy (Jul 1, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Well, it is the European cup. So it's logical that Britain got sent home...


Shots fired.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 1, 2016)

jamwerks said:


> Well, it is the European cup. So it's logical that Britain got sent home...


Hear hear, I bet the voted to leave ---


----------



## ysnyvz (Jul 1, 2016)

Zhao Shen said:


> And what an upset it was... It's like the equivalent of me beating out Thomas Newman for the next Bond gig. The English team (and all of England for that matter) must feel awful. I blame Brexit.


It wasn't a surprise. England always brags about how great their team is before tournaments and then loses 


jamwerks said:


> Well, it is the European cup. So it's logical that Britain got sent home...


Well, Wales is in the semi final


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2016)

ysnyvz said:


> It wasn't a surprise. England always brags about how great their team is before tournaments and then loses
> 
> Well, Wales is in the semi final



Not for a long time, the press brags, but not most supporters in general. What annoys me is this perception of arrogance that gets thrown at England, yet it was the Wales team jumping for joy when we got knocked out.

They reckon we go on about 66, well lets see how long Wales will be dining out on this tournament?

Good luck to them, but Wales, Scotland and the rest are just as bad sometimes, its just that they don't usually have anything to shout about other than laughing at the England team.

I've followed England since the 70s and we have always been the same, useless in tournaments. A lot like Spain... until they finally discovered how to turn talent into a team effort. It seems to be Belgium that have turned into the "great team" that chokes at tournaments.

I reckon though, Italy are going to win this time, they certainly have the record over Germany in tournaments, never lost one and have turned over the French many times.


----------



## procreative (Jul 1, 2016)

Apologies to Cinesamples! I keep forgetting not to go off topic on Commercial Threads naughty me!


----------



## Kejero (Jul 4, 2016)

This library has been with Native Instruments for encoding for how many weeks now?
They really need to upgrade their Pentiums III's.


----------



## Jackles (Jul 4, 2016)

Kejero said:


> This library has been with Native Instruments for encoding for how many weeks now?
> They really need to upgrade their Pentiums III's.



That's what I was thinking, but the facebook message about NI encoding is only 6 days old. We just got out of a week end and today is the 4th of July, so it seems fair after all. 
Aaah anticipation !


----------



## Kejero (Jul 4, 2016)

Well they sent the library to NI at June 14, so tomorrow that's three weeks.
I'm also pretty sure that most germans don't celebrate the United States' Independence Day. It's possible that the entire NI staff went to see the new Independence Day movie though.

But yeah. It should be spelled "Anticipatience Day".


----------



## tokatila (Jul 4, 2016)

They have the summer sale until 6th, maybe the release is after that.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 4, 2016)

Don't see how summer sale will affect the release when it's not related at all as new releases aren't subjected to discounts at all. Only 1 year later then the library will be added into the sales


----------



## lucky909091 (Jul 4, 2016)

tokatila said:


> They have the summer sale until 6th, maybe the release is after that.



Seems that this is the truth.....
How long does the encoding at NI last?.....

Wait until 7th of July and you all wille be astonished....


----------



## Jackles (Jul 4, 2016)

Kejero said:


> Well they sent the library to NI at June 14, so tomorrow that's three weeks.
> I'm also pretty sure that most germans don't celebrate the United States' Independence Day. It's possible that the entire NI staff went to see the new Independence Day movie though.
> 
> But yeah. It should be spelled "Anticipatience Day".



Right, they're german... say no more. UEFA Euro 2016 !


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Jul 4, 2016)

True we will try the best against the french on July, 7th


----------



## Jackles (Jul 4, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> True we will try the best against the french on July, 7th



I bet you will ! And hopefully, by then, we'll celebrate in Marseille both the french victory and the release of the Cinestrings solo library  ! (see that move right there ?!)


----------



## Andrew (Jul 7, 2016)

Their website is in 'maintenance mode' - could that mean they're in the process of making Cinestrings Solo available for purchase?! :D


----------



## Zhao Shen (Jul 7, 2016)

Price: $400

Official walkthrough!


----------



## Trombking (Jul 7, 2016)

No introductory pricing? 399 is not that cheap regarding they only had to pay five musicians and not 60 for Cinestrings which is only a 100 dollars more. Sounds great though...


----------



## Tatu (Jul 7, 2016)

Downloading.


----------



## TintoL (Jul 7, 2016)

Holy crap, this is the most expected library......FINALLY...... it sounds great.... the solo string to rule them all.....?


----------



## midiman (Jul 7, 2016)

Only 2 audio demos? Really. Given there is no fingered legato, I need to hear how this demo handles a non Folksy passage. I would like to hear just a plain lyrical slow moving legato passage like Schindler's List. Please.


----------



## Penthagram (Jul 7, 2016)

Downloading...i will post my impressions later!  exciting String week!


----------



## Sid Francis (Jul 7, 2016)

I never put any attention on "what kind of legato" my string libraries have but with these strings here it is very obvious for me that it is a bow change legato : I would be surprised if these strings could handle lyrical lines without using portamento all the time just to avoid that initial scratch. In the walkthrough Mike mentioned that the overlay staccato can be switched off but he didn´t play a single note with it switched off? 
I personally like the sound quite much but I am also composing medieval influenced music where the gambas and fidules had much more emphasis on the bowing sound as it seems.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks all we are excited to finally release this library. It was many many days of recording at the MGM stage with the top Musicians in LA. All play on our favorite film scores, and have multi-million dollar instruments and a full year of production by our team, we are stoked to finally release.

Our Tina Guo library ($99) is one legato type and does not contain shorts or any other articulations. CineStrings SOLO contains all 5 instruments (Violin 1, Violin 2, Viola, Cello, Bass), two styles of legato, 4 articulation lengths, pizz, trem etc.

Thanks everyone. Post any questions you have and I'll attempt to answer.

MP


----------



## emanon (Jul 7, 2016)

Fall in love with Tina Guo Legato, have been hoping for a Cello VI that's capable of faster sequences in the similar tonal domain. Solo Strings Cello looks like the one, congrats on the release! 

And I have to wonder, will there be any chance that I can buy Cello only?


----------



## Vik (Jul 7, 2016)

CineSamples said:


> Post any questions you have and I'll attempt to answer.


 Hi, I noticed that there are only two demos, and one is only 10 seconds song, so... will there be more demos, showing different styles?


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 7, 2016)

Vik said:


> Hi, I noticed that there are only two demos, and one is only 10 seconds song, so... will there be more demos, showing different styles?


Hi vik. Indeed. We have more coming. We decided to get the library up for those that needed it now. Standby and we will have more up there in the coming days.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 7, 2016)

emanon said:


> Fall in love with Tina Guo Legato, have been hoping for a Cello VI that's capable of faster sequences in the similar tonal domain. Solo Strings Cello looks like the one, congrats on the release!
> 
> And I have to wonder, will there be any chance that I can buy Cello only?



Due to restrictions with NI encoding (and the added complexity of handling musician residuals) we cannot split out individual instruments... Yet


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 7, 2016)

Sid Francis said:


> I never put any attention on "what kind of legato" my string libraries have but with these strings here it is very obvious for me that it is a bow change legato : I would be surprised if these strings could handle lyrical lines without using portamento all the time just to avoid that initial scratch. In the walkthrough Mike mentioned that the overlay staccato can be switched off but he didn´t play a single note with it switched off?
> I personally like the sound quite much but I am also composing medieval influenced music where the gambas and fidules had much more emphasis on the bowing sound as it seems.



Medieval music! Sweet, actually we have an excellent Viola Da Gamba coming this year.


----------



## Cinesamples (Jul 7, 2016)

midiman said:


> Only 2 audio demos? Really. Given there is no fingered legato, I need to hear how this demo handles a non Folksy passage. I would like to hear just a plain lyrical slow moving legato passage like Schindler's List. Please.


Hi midi man, more coming. In the meantime there are two full walkthrough videos, the one on the site, and a 'sneak peak' where I play through the patches. Check YouTube. 

Boy, the ability to demo libraries on your own before purchase would be nice, wouldn't it?? 

M


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 7, 2016)

^how about a video of someone making the mockup?


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 7, 2016)

As expected (The former Tina Guo cello is a fantastic patch) I think the library sounds very good . I realize these are solo but the amount of articulations and the recording in position makes the library similar in scope to Berlin First Chairs (which have more arts) and the Spitfire Sacconi strings. The Chris Hein solo violin has a ton more arts and looks to be far more a solo instrument in comparison. That said my work rarely needs me to emulate anything that detailed and if I had to I'd hire someone. These for the purpose should be terrific but they have competitors.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 7, 2016)

Here's my first hour (or so) with this:



And I haven't even looked at the shorts yet..
EDIT: BTW, there's that old CineSamples Room Tone -patch on the background, which has some clicks etc (you can hear some at the very beginning).


----------



## phil_wc (Jul 7, 2016)

Craig Sharmat said:


> As expected (The former Tina Guo cello is a fantastic patch) I think the library sounds very good . I realize these are solo but the amount of articulations and the recording in position makes the library similar in scope to Berlin First Chairs (which have more arts) and the Spitfire Sacconi strings. The Chris Hein solo violin has a ton more arts and looks to be far more a solo instrument in comparison. That said my work rarely needs me to emulate anything that detailed and if I had to I'd hire someone. These for the purpose should be terrific but they have competitors.



Agree
I hope they planned to add more arts in the future.


----------



## LondonMike (Jul 7, 2016)

Can someone make a demo with trills please? There were none in the walk through and no mention of a separate artic for them which I guess means they have to be played. For me, natural sounding trills are a must.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

Very nice indeed !!!! So far the best Solo Strings library i've ever heard, especially the piece, "Solemn".

I wonder whether there'll be a more thorough walkthrough video which will showcase all the articulations as well as the different mics.

I think this is the first time, a Cinesamples libraries without a introductory price offer. I thought it'll be US$349 as introductory price.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Here's my first hour (or so) with this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Couldn't here the clicks though. By the way, is the cello patch used a legato patch ??


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Jul 7, 2016)

This sounds fantastic guys. I think you really nailed the bow change legato and you have definitely got my attention for the future. Congrats!

I'll probably hold off on buying right now as I would like to see fingered legato in the future. Trust me, I know it's hard, but I think with the combination of your bow change, you could have a killer product here if you really got it going.

Congrats again on the release! Hope it does well.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

I doubt they'll do finger legato since it's addressed in the video that most library with fingered legato doesnt sound good. Since that has been addressed, i think the philosophy of not having fingered legato in the near future will be unquestionable? Just my two cents.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

LondonMike said:


> Can someone make a demo with trills please? There were none in the walk through and no mention of a separate artic for them which I guess means they have to be played. For me, natural sounding trills are a must.



The articulation list doesn't include Trills though.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

CineSamples said:


> Medieval music! Sweet, actually we have an excellent Viola Da Gamba coming this year.



I believe that will be another Artist series like the Tina Guo then?


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello CineSamples,

*Congratultions ! * 

On Your *CineStrings Solo* Library. It sounds wonderful.

I'm very impressed with the timbre, and their delicate dynamics, very realistic sounding for a sampled solo strings library. A very difficult thing to perfect.

It would be great if you can post more demos showing more of the Shorter articulations, at fast and moderate tempi.

Thanks & I look forward to add your Solo Strings to my Library collection pretty soon.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## constaneum (Jul 7, 2016)

One question since im reading through the user manual. Wonder why Violin 2 didn't get to have the Vibrato Crossfade patch as the rest of the instruments? Just curious.


----------



## emanon (Jul 8, 2016)

Thanks for the demo! 



constaneum said:


> By the way, is the cello patch used a legato patch ??


 +1, I'm curious about the cello patch too.

I've got another question - where can I find the range of each instrument?
I've read the manual, the web page and watched the walkthrough video but couldn't find the info so far.


----------



## krops (Jul 8, 2016)

I think I'll have to wait and see if the library shows up on Time+Space - hopefully that'll be a better bargain, considering that $499 is probably closer to the actual price when VAT gets slapped on top. I was reminded when I upgraded Cinewinds Core recently that it's not until you're actually in the process of purchasing you get to see the actual price.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 8, 2016)

krops said:


> I think I'll have to wait and see if the library shows up on Time+Space - hopefully that'll be a better bargain, considering that $499 is probably closer to the actual price when VAT gets slapped on top. I was reminded when I upgraded Cinewinds Core recently that it's not until you're actually in the process of purchasing you get to see the actual price.


ouch !


----------



## prodigalson (Jul 8, 2016)

constaneum said:


> The articulation list doesn't include Trills though.



is this a mistake on the website then? I think they meant the trill to be a tremolo...


----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 8, 2016)

Tatu said:


> Here's my first hour (or so) with this:
> 
> 
> 
> And I haven't even looked at the shorts yet..



Bear McCreary?


----------



## Tatu (Jul 8, 2016)

constaneum said:


> Couldn't here the clicks though. By the way, is the cello patch used a legato patch ??


Yep, that's legato on the cello. It's pretty consistent and only lags because of my simple programming.

Hehe.. I did this at night with headphones and could hear them clearly, but they're less apparent with monitors (there's also some during the pizzicatos, so anyone hearing them, don't think it's the samples doing those.)



chrysshawk said:


> Bear McCreary?


Hardly.. Actually, after listening to that piece with fresh ears today, I'd like to trash it, but... I won't, I'll just leave it here.

Here's some shorts!! I like them a lot.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 8, 2016)

Regarding the vib xfade - Mike hits the slider fairly fast - anyone who has it - try it SLOOOOOOW - up and down. Is the phasing ok? (doesn't, nor will it be probably be perfect -- but 'close' is good enough.) Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## reids (Jul 8, 2016)

I too would like to know more about the vibrato xfade feature. Does it still sound realistic as you manually control the vibrato fast and slow? Some example postings would be great.


----------



## constaneum (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm wondering the same too. Coz with the cinewinds vibrato control, it's like only turning ON or OFF for the vibrato control, nothing on from non-vibrato to vibrato progressively.


----------

